# Ossicle/bone spur excision



## Valerie813

I am trying to find a CPT code for bony prominence (bone spur or ossicle) removal of the knee.  My physician opened up the knee and went through the tendons to excise a bone lesion.  Any coding suggestions?

Thanks!!!
Valerie


----------



## dadhich.girish

Hi,

I am leaning towards 27360, plz check for supporting documentation.

Regards,


----------



## Valerie813

I was leaning towards that code- 27360 as well. Thank you for your help!


----------

